# My favorite operas poll - I - Trying again...!



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Let's try that again. (Apologies for the dead thread; I didn't realise there was a time limit.)

This, I think, is Part I.

.... Boiekdieu?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Les Huguenots,Le prophète, La juive, Les contes d'Hoffmann, Turando, Don Carlos, Faust, Lohengrin and La dame blanche .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I only know five of them and so picked those five because I do like them:

Straszny dwór (Moniuszko)
Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky)
Les contes d'Hoffmann (Offenbach)
Lohengrin (Wagner)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Wagner)

Of these my least favorite is Tales of Hoffman, which I got into for Beverly Sills part, even so I bought a second set recently (for Gruberova's part).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

L'Africaine, Boris Godunov, Turandot, Faust, Prince Igor.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Turandot, Don Carlo, Meistersinger and Lohengrin.
Don Carlo is among my top 3 favourite operas.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1.Don Carlo.
2. Turandot
3. Faust
4. La Juive
5.Boris G
6. Hoffman


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Die Meistersinger is my favorite opera of all time.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Why don't people like Faust? Just curious. When I first started trying opera, it was the first one I liked enough to buy mp3s of. Le veau d'or and The Jewel Song are just so catchy.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Amara said:


> Why don't people like Faust? Just curious. When I first started trying opera, it was the first one I liked enough to buy mp3s of. Le veau d'or and The Jewel Song are just so catchy.


First opera I saw live - and an ideal introduction to opera. Good tunes, swordfights, and a whiff of brimstone.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Amara said:


> Why don't people like Faust? Just curious. When I first started trying opera, it was the first one I liked enough to buy mp3s of. Le veau d'or and The Jewel Song are just so catchy.


Because people like different things. For me it just don't engage me much. I really like Romeo et Juliette.


----------

